# Belfast meet up, Thursday 27 Oct at 8pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Stork Fertility Information & Support Group*​ *Male Fertility and how to test it!*​ *The talk is open to all couples and individuals coping with fertility issues.*​Professor Sheena Lewis - Reproductive Medicine QUB, Lewis Fertility Testing Ltd

When:* Thursday 27 October at 8.00pm*.
Where:* WRDA, 6 Mount Charles (off Botanic Avenue), **Belfast BT7 1NZ* *For more information please contact: *​ *Sharon Davidson on tel no. 02890-825677 or 07837-987562 or email [email protected]**.*​Charity No: 1099960
Charity Registered in Scotland No: SC039511 Company Registration No: 4822073
*Biography*
Professor Sheena Lewis
Reproductive Medicine QUB
Lewis Fertility Testing Ltd
Over the past 20 years, Sheena has led the Reproductive Medicine research group at Queens University, Belfast. 
Her research has focused on male infertility and in particular sperm DNA fragmentation testing where her goal has been to identify causes of and treatments for male infertility by developing novel biomarkers. 
Sheena is Chair of the Andrology Special Interest Group of ESHRE, treasurer of the British Andrology Society, a member of the Executive committee of the British Fertility Society and past Vice Chair of the Irish Fertility Society. 
Sheena is a speaker at this year's Fertility Show presenting a workshop entitled 'Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll - the impact on a man's sperm' *I N UK are charity partners of The Fertility Show *​ *London Olympia, 4th & 5th Nov 2011. *​ *For more information go to www.fertilityshow.co.uk *​ /links


----------

